# Problem installing phppBB2 --> apache2 + mysql + php prob

## kleptomanhs

Hello, I am trying to install a phpBB2 forum on gentoo.

Fisrt I emerged apache2 (net-www/apache 2.0.52-r1)

then I emerged the php-mod for apache and php was emerged too as a dependencie (dev-php/php 4.3.10 || dev-php/mod_php 4.3.10)

finally I emerged mysql (dev-db/mysql 4.0.24)

then i tried to install phpBB2 http://localhost/phpBB2/install/install.php but i got this message:

```
An error has occurred during installation

The PHP configuration on your server doesn't support the database type that you chose
```

then i read this guide: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Apache2_with_PHP_MySQL

so:

i emerged -C (unemerged) mysql, php and mod_php

i added: USE="apache2 mysql pam ssl xml xml2" and USE="berkdb innodb" to my make.conf (also ran env-update)

and i re emerged mysql and then php and mod_php

but still when i try to install phpBB2 i get the same message:

```
An error has occurred during installation

The PHP configuration on your server doesn't support the database type that you chose
```

Any suggestions?

I guess that i dont install php correctly to support mysql.

Should i unemerge apache2 too and re emerge it (now that i hava added the new USE flags)?

If u have any what may be wrong plz help, thanks

----------

## christsong84

make a test.php page on your box...insert the following contents:

```
<?php phpinfo(); ?>
```

does the mysql extension show up?

btw: are those two seperate USE lines? (not sure on my shell scripting but wouldn't the second one overwrite the first?) try commenting out the second one, re-emerging php (mysql should be fine where it is) and seeing if that helps too  :Razz: 

----------

## kleptomanhs

i did what u said with the test.php and the came up with all the info and configurations about php and apache on my pc.

i ctrl+F the page for mysql and found only that:

 *Quote:*   

> './configure' '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i386-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-apxs2=/usr/sbin/apxs2' '--with-ndbm=/usr' '--with-db4=/usr' '--with-mcrypt=/usr' '--with-mhash=/usr' '--without-interbase' '--without-ming' '--without-swf' '--without-sybase' '--with-gdbm=/usr' '--without-fdftk' '--without-java' '--without-mcal' '--without-unixODBC' '--without-pgsql' '--without-snmp' '--with-xpm-dir=/usr/X11R6' '--without-gmp' '--without-mssql' '--with-pdflib=/usr' '--without-gd' '--with-png=/usr' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--with-jpeg=/usr' '--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--enable-exif' '--with-tiff=/usr' '--with-tiff-dir=/usr' '--without-mysql' '--with-freetype-dir=/usr' '--with-ttf=/usr' '--with-t1lib=/usr' '--with-gettext' '--with-qtdom=/usr/qt/3' '--with-pspell=/usr' '--with-openssl=/usr' '--without-imap' '--without-ldap' '--with-dom=/usr' '--with-dom-xslt=/usr' '--with-dom-exslt=/usr' '--without-kerberos' '--with-pam' '--disable-memory-limit' '--disable-ipv6' '--without-yaz' '--disable-debug' '--without-curl' '--disable-dbx' '--with-zlib=/usr' '--with-zlib-dir=/usr' '--with-sablot=/usr' '--enable-xslt' '--with-xslt-sablot' '--with-xmlrpc' '--enable-wddx' '--with-xml' '--enable-mbstring=all' '--enable-mbregex' '--with-bz2=/usr' '--with-crack=/usr' '--with-cdb' '--enable-pcntl' '--enable-bcmath' '--enable-calendar' '--enable-dbase' '--enable-filepro' '--enable-ftp' '--with-mime-magic=/usr/share/misc/file/magic.mime' '--enable-sockets' '--enable-sysvsem' '--enable-sysvshm' '--enable-sysvmsg' '--with-iconv' '--enable-shmop' '--enable-dio' '--enable-yp' '--without-ncurses' '--without-readline' '--enable-inline-optimization' '--enable-track-vars' '--enable-trans-sid' '--enable-versioning' '--with-config-file-path=/etc/php/apache2-php4' '--without-pear'

 

on the Configure Command table

what do u make of it?

as for the USE flags, i put them on seperate lines

thanks for the quick answer!!!

----------

## nobspangle

check your active use flags with

```
emerge -av mod_php
```

the use flags in make.conf should be on one line.

The prefered method for most use flags is to put them in /etc/portage/package.use on a per package basis.

----------

## christsong84

yes use should be on one line...I think the second one overwrites the first if you have two...so combine them and it s hould work  :Smile: 

----------

## kleptomanhs

Thanks!

i ll change the use flags, re emerge php and mod_php and post here what happens.

----------

